

Ask HN: Lesser known web software products? - oinksoft

I'm just curious, as a coder with some free time to work on a new product or two ... what sort of web software are companies purchasing outside of the usual CMS, CRM, cart, and campaign products? So, this mostly excludes SASS except as a secondary business plan.
======
firefoxNX11
SASS = Syntactically Awesome Stylesheets?

~~~
oinksoft
Argh, I meant SAAS. Anyway, looks like my topic was ignored.

